# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Automatisation / contrle de code

## titanblanc

Bonjour

Dans le cadre d'une automatisation des contrle de code PB.

J'ai mis en place sous hudson l'intgration des tests unitaires PBUNIT.

Je souhaiterais maintenant y inclure un contrle de la qualit du code.

Problme je ne trouve aucun outils retournant un bilan du code qui s'excute en ligne de commande.
J'ai test "visual-expert" et "PB code analyser" ce dernier tant excellent mais aucun des 2 ne peut tre lancer en ligne de commande avec une sortie de rsultat au format xml ou txt.

En connaissez-vous d'autre gratuit ou payant ? Mme avec peu de fonctionnalit.

Merci d'avance

----------

